# Installazione HP B109a

## Matte88

Ciao a tutti!!! Eccomi qui, nuovamente.

Dopo tanto tempo mi faccio risentire e questa volta lo faccio per chiedervi un grosso piacere.

Domenica installerò Gentoo amd64 sul fisso di un mio amico che si sta addentrando nei meandri della giungla Linuxiana ed ha scelto di provare Gentoo, avendo letto e sentito parlare di quanto questa distro possa far "volare" (in senso buono   :Razz:  ) l'hardware del proprio PC; lui ha però assoluto bisogno che la stampante gli funzioni, altrimenti non se ne farà una cippa delle potenzialità di Gentoo.

Per l'installazione posso arrangiarmi, ma il grosso ostacolo - per me - è che non ho mai avuto a che fare con il binomio Linux/stampante (a momenti me ne intendo più di Linux che di periferiche di stampa...   :Laughing:  ).

Vi sarei molto grato se riusciste a darmi quante più indicazioni dettagliate possibili su come far funzionare la sua stampante con Gentoo, di modo che domani possa avere una situazione alla "Out Of The Box", nel senso che potrò configurargli il tutto senza intoppi e velocemente.

Fortunatamente la stampante è completamente supportata da HPLIP (anche se non l'ho vista nel database di OpenPrinting e la cosa mi preoccupa un pelino  :Shocked: ) come potete vedere  qui. Inoltre, potrò usare solamente HPLIP per l'installazione/utilizzo o dovrò appoggiarmi comunque a CUPS?

Ecco quel poco che mi ricordo della sua configurazione hw:

MB - ASUS Asus STRIKER II FORMULA [non ricordo di preciso se è questo il modello, so che l'ha acquistata nella primavera 2008]

CPU - Core 2 Quad Q6700

RAM - 4GB

GPU - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS (versione a 512MB)

Ragazzi, non ho altro da aggiungere, se non che sono (siamo) nelle vostre mani: contiamo su di voi!   :Very Happy: 

Mi scuso per essermi dilungato troppo in dettagli superflui e se, invece, dovessi aver dimenticato qualcosa che potrebbe tornarvi utile, fatemelo sapere.

Grazie mille, confido in voi, ciao!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## k01

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml

e in particolare http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml#hplip

----------

